# IBC Container reinigen



## herten04 (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo an alle.

Ich bekomme am Wochenende einen IBC-Container(Patronenfilter) .
Ich weiß nicht ob er schon gereinigt wurde .
Für den Fall das er nicht gereinigt wurde jetzt die Frage:mit welchen Mitteln und Geräten bekomme ich ihn sauber.Ich hoffe ja das da keine Chemikalien drin waren:beeten: .
Ausserdem versuche ich seit Wochen einen günstigen Stapelbehälter in der Größe 60cm lang,40cm hoch,30 cm breit zu bekommen Hitze und Kälte beständig(für mein Spaltsieb).
Leider habe ich noch keinen geeigneten unter 40 Euro gefunden.
Ich dachte SELBSTBAU sei günstiger .


----------



## karsten. (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: IBC Container reinigen*



			
				herten04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle.
> 
> Ich bekomme am Wochenende einen IBC-Container(Patronenfilter) .
> Ich weiß nicht ob er schon gereinigt wurde .
> ...




Hallo

mit Motorwäsche oder Industriereiniger und Hochdruck 
könnte ich mir vorstellen .
Die Entsorgung des Wassers dürfte auf jeden Fall illegal sein !

man weiß eben nicht was drin war ...
Chemikalien auf JEDEN Fall  !  

egal was der Verkäufer sagt ! 

deshalb werden die Dinger ja nicht wiederverwendet und z.B. an Gärtner entsorgt .....

an Tankstellen mit Waschanlage sollte man vor möglichen Schäden relativ sicher sein........
wenn man dich lässt

auf jeden Fall würd ich den Deckel schon entfernen
aber den gekrümmten Rand stehen lassen 
is stabiler  

da kann man mit 160 bar und Motorwäsche ganz schon was erreichen 




_____________________________________________________________

zum Spaltsieb ich hab so was

da rein ein Loch und das Wasser fällt von oben auf das Spaltsieb in einer Baumschulkiste , das steht auf einer weiteren Kiste mit Korken als Geräuschdämpfung bei mir im Pflanzenfilter
( könnte man auch auf den IBC n )montieren
die Teile könnten außer dem Spaltsieb so 20 € kosten ....
http://www.hermann-meyer.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/-/-/-/Storefront-StartKatalog?cn=04

irgendwo kreiseln da auch überall Bilder von mir rum   

mfG


----------



## herten04 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: IBC Container reinigen*

Hallo Karsten.

1.Mit der Tankstelle geht in Ordnung .

2.Spaltsieb ist vorhanden .

Nur der Behälter sollte schon mit Deckel  sein und wie Du schon angedeutet hast sollte er auf den Container stehen.


----------



## karsten. (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: IBC Container reinigen*

der flache 4 cm kasten ist mein Deckel 

kannste sogar bepflanzen 
oder ne Decke für die Katze reinlegen


----------



## herten04 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: IBC Container reinigen*

Hallo.
IBC Container 1000 ltr. ist da und gereinigt .
Bevor ich lange suchen muß,hat einer eine fertige Bauanleitung wieviel Rohre ich brauche,welche Flansche,Patronen,länge der Patronen usw.:beeten: 
Pumpe bringt 4200 ltr.
2.Pumpe 3800 ltr. läuft über Pflanzenfilter.


----------



## sabine71 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: IBC Container reinigen*

@karsten:

die IBC haben genau wie andere gegenstände eine bestimmte Nutzungsdauer (Haltbarkeit)/"TÜV-ZEIT". Wenn diese Zeit überschritten ist dürfen keine Chemikalien mehr darin transportiert/gelagert werden weil das Risiko einer Undichtigkeit zu groß ist.


----------



## Joachim (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: IBC Container reinigen*

Zur Reinigung des IBC nochmal:

Jeder konventionell wirtschaftende Landwirt sollte "Spritzenreiniger" im Betrieb haben - das löst sehr gut. Wir verwenden das selbst zum reinigen der Pflanzenschutzspritzen bei kritischen Mitteln. 

Zur Haltbarkeit der IBC-Container:
Die Schwarzen halten in der Regel in praller Sonne wesentlich länger, als die weißen/durchsichtigen - zudem veralgen die schwarzen auch weniger.
Wir haben nen weißen IBC nach 4 Jahren im freien in der Sonne beinahe geschrottet (die Sonne macht das Plaste porös).

Wenn man ihn eingräbt, ists mit der Sonne nahezu egal.


----------

